# viene haciendo



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

No sé muy bien cómo traducir  la perífrasis "venir haciendo" p.e.

"Siento ponerla en este compromiso después de todo lo que viene haciendo." (Dispara, yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Tonerl

> No sé muy bien cómo traducir  la perífrasis "venir haciendo" p.e.


 
*venir haciendo (algo): **er Zeit*
(seit einiger Zeit) etwas (fortwährend) tun 

*Heute wie damals empfinde ich Hochachtung für diese Zeiten des Fortschritts.*
Entonces alabé, como he venido haciendo hasta ahora, aquellos periodos de progreso.

*Das halte ich seit einem Monat so, also werde ich jetzt auf Englisch weitermachen.*
Lo he venido haciendo durante el último mes, por lo que ahora continuaré en inglés.

*Europa finanziert solche Projekte und zwar bereits seit 10 Jahren.*
Europa está financiando proyectos como éstos y viene haciéndolo desde hace diez años, etc...

Viel Vergnügen beim Grübeln !


----------



## anipo

En este caso es el primer ejemplo de Tonerl:

*venir haciendo (algo): **er Zeit*
(seit einiger Zeit) etwas (fortwährend) tun.


Saludos.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias, como veo no hay LA traducción sino depende siempre del contexto


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

_venir_+gerundio

Und hier ist _Lexikon der spanischen Verbalperiphrasen_.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias eso es muy útil

Saludos,

Daniela


----------

